# Dove Nuggets of Love



## smokinbarrles (Oct 13, 2019)

Got a few dove last weekend and rolled up some dove nuggets for the Texans game today. Simple bacon, cream cheese, fresh jalapeno, salt and pepper. And of course dove!


----------



## Hawging It (Oct 13, 2019)

Yep! That will work!


----------



## Steve H (Oct 13, 2019)

Interesting. Never had Dove. I wonder if it's the same tasting as squab.


----------



## smokinbarrles (Oct 13, 2019)

Steve H said:


> Interesting. Never had Dove. I wonder if it's the same tasting as squab.



Never had squab but if its domestic, then dove is probably "gamier". Dove meat when first cleaned is a red color like most wild game. Mine looks pink in the pictures from soaking almost a week in water.

Some don't care for it, I love it!


----------



## Steve H (Oct 13, 2019)

smokinbarrles said:


> Never had squab but if its domestic, then dove is probably "gamier". Dove meat when first cleaned is a red color like most wild game. Mine looks pink in the pictures from soaking almost a week in water.
> 
> Some don't care for it, I love it!



The Squab I had was wild. Straight from the local farmers field. And the diet between the two shouldn't be too different. Which got me to thinking about the taste.


----------



## smokinbarrles (Oct 13, 2019)

Steve H said:


> The Squab I had was wild. Straight from the local farmers field. And the diet between the two shouldn't be too different. Which got me to thinking about the taste.



Probably very similar in that case.


----------



## mike243 (Oct 13, 2019)

Looks great, the only thing I can say is charcoal and some shag bark off of a hickory tree lol.


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 13, 2019)

They look good, can't say I've ever had dove before. Sounds interesting let us know how they are. Prince probably wouldn't approve....

https://www.google.com/search?q=whe.....69i57j0l5.4725j1j8&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8

Chris


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 13, 2019)

Dove are Awesome!!!
Used to eat a lot of them, when my Dad was still around.
Pretty much quit when we lost him.
Only one hunting yet is Bear Jr, and usually only for Deer & Bear.

Bear Jr had a Buddy who used to pluck Doves & make the whole things, just like Little Bitty Thanksgiving Turkeys!! No I never had one of them, but I saw Pics. LOL

Bear


----------



## 73saint (Oct 13, 2019)

Yes indeed!!   Those look perfect!!


----------



## chilerelleno (Oct 13, 2019)

Love me some Dove.
Those look mighty tasty, nice job on the cook.
And a big congrats on the Carousel ride.

Truth be told I've seldom eaten any game I didn't care for, except maybe for a few hogs.


----------



## dave17a (Oct 13, 2019)

That looks great! Dove is touchy to cook. When does your season start down there. Missouri is 9/1 for two months. First big cold front they're gone. Canada's are starting to push through


----------



## uncle eddie (Oct 13, 2019)

All of our dove hunting grounds were flooded this year...no dove for me.  Deep sigh!

Your poppers look great though!  Like!

P.S. We are still flooded a bit even though the press no longer follows it.  Water should be back to normal about the first of the year.  This happened (RR bridge getting wiped out by a log jam and flood waters) a little under two weeks ago:


----------



## chopsaw (Oct 13, 2019)

looks great , and that's the way to cook 'em . Haven't dove hunted in years . Nice work .


----------



## smokinbarrles (Oct 13, 2019)

Thanks for the kind words everyone! They were mighty tasty. Got these at our place in west texas while prepping for deer season. Use to hunt locally almost every weekend during dove season but lost our leases. So now they are even more of a treat.


----------



## smokinbarrles (Oct 13, 2019)

dave17a said:


> That looks great! Dove is touchy to cook. When does your season start down there. Missouri is 9/1 for two months. First big cold front they're gone. Canada's are starting to push through



We have two seasons Sept through early November And then dec 20 through Jan 14.


----------



## smokinbarrles (Oct 13, 2019)

uncle eddie said:


> All of our dove hunting grounds were flooded this year...no dove for me.  Deep sigh!
> 
> Your poppers look great though!  Like!
> 
> P.S. We are still flooded a bit even though the press no longer follows it.  Water should be back to normal about the first of the year.  This happened (RR bridge getting wiped out by a log jam and flood waters) a little under two weeks ago:




Dang! Hope it clears out. They will be back!


----------



## smokinbarrles (Oct 13, 2019)

Bearcarver said:


> Dove are Awesome!!!
> Used to eat a lot of them, when my Dad was still around.
> Pretty much quit when we lost him.
> Only one hunting yet is Bear Jr, and usually only for Deer & Bear.
> ...



Iv plucked a few and some ducks. For dove it's not really worth if for me. Not much meat on those little legs.


----------



## smokinbarrles (Oct 13, 2019)

chilerelleno said:


> Love me some Dove.
> Those look mighty tasty, nice job on the cook.
> And a big congrats on the Carousel ride.
> 
> Truth be told I've seldom eaten any game I didn't care for, except maybe for a few hogs.



Thanks Chile! I love wild game, the hogs can get a little funky depending on their diet, definitely had some bad. The ones we have in W Tx are delicious and fatty.


----------



## jcam222 (Oct 13, 2019)

Looks amazing! I’ve not had dove but I’d sure try it!


----------



## civilsmoker (Oct 14, 2019)

Nice prep on the Doves!

First of Sept around our house is like a being at the skeet range...AKA is the opening of the Dove hunt...

As a kid I would get up before school and go shoot one or two for breakfast.....Now that brings back memories!


----------



## browneyesvictim (Oct 14, 2019)

Wow! Now that's something you don't see very often! That looks amazing!


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 14, 2019)

civilsmoker said:


> Nice prep on the Doves!
> 
> First of Sept around our house is like a being at the skeet range...AKA is the opening of the Dove hunt...
> 
> As a kid I would get up before school and go shoot one or two for breakfast.....Now that brings back memories!




Was always Sept 1st here too.

Bear


----------

